# Question about not being posted...



## 28Medic (2 May 2005)

Ok it is an unusual subject...

Situation...husband left lucrative civi world job to be a reg force pilot. We knew going into this situation that we would probably have to sell our big house with big mortgage if we didn't get a posting right away. He is now in St.jean doing SLT, so no posting. We were able to sell our house and we are moving into a smaller townhome in the same city at the end of May. We assume that because we are not moving with a posting message...that we are SOL.  But I know that some of the guys on SLT have moved or are moving wives/girlfriends to S.Jean to live off the economy.

My question is....because we had to move to stay within our means and that moving to St.Jean is out of the question with our kids in school etc,  is there any CF funding for this type of situation?  Help with moving costs? Storage?

Any insight would be appreciated...
Thanks


----------



## beach_bum (2 May 2005)

From what I understand, if there is no posting message, you're move is not paid for.  The decision to move is your choice.  I have had friends move from one place to another (without a posting) for various reasons (ie bought or sold homes) and they had to pay for it themselves.  I could be wrong......if so, someone please jump in.


----------



## aesop081 (2 May 2005)

I just went trough that sort of same situation.  I sold my house before having a posting message and i am SOL.  This has been a year-long battle and i lost.  I was in gagetown and remustered.  I was single and it was a more workable option to sell my house before going on course as i would not be posted back to gagetown afterwards and there would not be anytime to sell after course ( outside posting season).  Regardless..i was told to piss off.  it is what i expected but i tried and it is not in the CF policy to fund something like your situation.


----------



## 28Medic (2 May 2005)

This is what I thought, but I was wondering about the situation that aesop081 had. If you are on course and own or rent but have to put stuff into storage...I thought the CF might have some sort of provision for that situation??
Oh well, we are still saving money in the smaller place and it will be a good exercise in moving!


----------



## aesop081 (2 May 2005)

28Medic said:
			
		

> This is what I thought, but I was wondering about the situation that aesop081 had. If you are on course and own or rent but have to put stuff into storage...I thought the CF might have some sort of provision for that situation??
> Oh well, we are still saving money in the smaller place and it will be a good exercise in moving!



The military would have payed "upkeep" while i was away. It amounted to $250 a month ( with receipts) for someone to do snow removal/lawn care and general stuff.  Once i sold the house, the military would not pay for storage while i was away ( after the sale i put my stuff in storage at a local do it yourself). I should mention that i was away in Winnipeg on "attached posting" and not TD and even then there were no benefits to be had ( the course was 6 months).  Basicaly... you are SOL...sorry


----------



## 28Medic (2 May 2005)

Thanks...hope this will be our last non-posting move!


----------



## jewel80002000 (26 May 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> The military would have payed "upkeep" while i was away. It amounted to $250 a month ( with receipts) for someone to do snow removal/lawn care and general stuff.   Once i sold the house, the military would not pay for storage while i was away ( after the sale i put my stuff in storage at a local do it yourself). I should mention that i was away in Winnipeg on "attached posting" and not TD and even then there were no benefits to be had ( the course was 6 months).   Basicaly... you are SOL...sorry



We are being posted to Edmonton!  If our place doesn't sell right away how long is it before the military will step in to help....or is it right away....also if you buy in Edmonton is there an allowance that you would get and if so does anyone know how much.....

Thanks.


----------



## aesop081 (26 May 2005)

IRP has what called TDRA, temporary dual residency allowance which basicaly pays for the interest on your mortgage if your house doesnt sell right away but only for so long.  The days of the guaranteed home sale plan , where the government would buy your house are over.  If you give me a day or two i can have the specifics for you as i am, for the second time this year, posted and i have the IRP policy books here at home and i will dig the dirt out for you. Actualy..i'll get that for you after lunch

Cheers


----------



## jewel80002000 (26 May 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> IRP has what called TDRA, temporary dual residency allowance which basicaly pays for the interest on your mortgage if your house doesnt sell right away but only for so long.   The days of the guaranteed home sale plan , where the government would buy your house are over.   If you give me a day or two i can have the specifics for you as i am, for the second time this year, posted and i have the IRP policy books here at home and i will dig the dirt out for you. Actualy..i'll get that for you after lunch
> 
> Cheers



Thank you so much that would be great!!!  

Once again thanks.....


----------



## aesop081 (26 May 2005)

jewel80002000 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much that would be great!!!
> 
> Once again thanks.....



One quick question , are you already in the military or is this a first posting after trades training ?


----------



## Fusilier (26 May 2005)

Welcome to Edmonton, AESOP 081 is correct about the TDRA.  As for allowances in Edmonton...nope outa luck here.  There is an allowance Post Living Differential (PLD) that is paid to persons who are posted to high cost of living areas, Edmonton used to be $11.00 per month but then they ceased that about 3/4 yrs ago.

In regards to storage, the military will not pay for storage while on attached posting, or temporary duty (TD).  But if you own a house and are attached posted (like overseas for a tour) the allowance is called Custodial Fees and is a max of $275 per month.


----------



## aesop081 (26 May 2005)

CF IRP policy document page 69 para 11.13 states :

Members are entitled to reinbursment for actual and reasonable expenses associated with maintaining two residences provided that the former residence remains unsold, vacant and actively marjeted.   The sale/purchase agreement is a legaly binding contract, however, the sale of a residence is not considered final until the transfer of ownership occurs.   The following expenses shall be reinbursed on the unsold residence at origin:

TDRA offsets expenses associated with dual residency, such as:

- Interest charges on a first mortgage ( or on a second mortgage if there are no charges on a first mortgage)
- Taxes
- Utilities
- Property maintenance ( such as lawn cutting, snow removal and minor maintenance)
- Insurance
- Rental of a mobile home pad



Core benefit: Up to 6 months

Custom benefit : additional expenses above funds received from core

Personalized benefit: Only when all custom funds have been expended


WARNING : Members may receive either TDRA or the real estate incentive, not both






If this is a first posting after trades training, this policy does not apply to you. IRP administers only postings for members going from one unit to another ( such as myself right now) and retirement postings.   New mwmbers comming from their QL3 are administered differently ( as i have been told recently).

This is posting #5 for me ( going to Comox) so i can pretty much answer most questions you may have but alot of this is case by case basis ( amounts of money available often depend on personal situations such as number of family members, number of rooms in the house, etc.......).   At any rate if you have been a service member for a while, you will have an appointment with an IRP rep at your base and they will guide you trough your obligations and your entitlements both for the sale of your current residence at origin and the purchase of a replacement at destination.


----------



## Fusilier (26 May 2005)

AESOP081, you're a closet clerk aren't you??  ;D  I hear Comox is nice, how is housing out there?


----------



## aesop081 (26 May 2005)

Fusilier said:
			
		

> AESOP081, you're a closet clerk aren't you??   ;D   I hear Comox is nice, how is housing out there?



Them's fighting words  >

No just well experienced now...I'm not in comox yet...never even been there .  My COS date is 15 august but i have been to IRP already.  This is my second posting this year so i am somewhat familiar with the whole process ( was posted here to Greenwood in march...got message for comox in may)


----------



## mover1 (26 May 2005)

AESOP081 isn't a closet clerk he is a closet something.
 that's where we send those types, out to COMOX because we don't take kindly to his kind in the valley. Look at his name it says right there that he is a back ender.


----------



## camochick (26 May 2005)

Be nice to aesop, don't want to make him cry hehe > I can assure you he isnt a closet anything >


----------



## aesop081 (26 May 2005)

mover1 said:
			
		

> AESOP081 isn't a closet clerk he is a closet something.
> that's where we send those types, out to COMOX because we don't take kindly to his kind in the valley. Look at his name it says right there that he is a back ender.



haha Mover 1...you are funny...too bad you are the one wearing that fruity-ass red wheel on your uniform !! ;D

Cheers

Edited for political correctness.........don't need another vebal !


----------



## mover1 (26 May 2005)

Have you done your move yet?  This can go two ways easy or hard 

Just don't come crying to me about how you need some UAB sent to Comox and you need it there ASAP, I just might putthe wrong sticker on it that says its goin to Winnipeg or Alert.

Flightbags they are all the same ;D


----------



## aesop081 (26 May 2005)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Have you done your move yet?   This can go two ways easy or hard
> 
> Just don't come crying to me about how you need some UAB sent to Comox and you need it there ASAP, I just might putthe wrong sticker on it that says its goin to Winnipeg or Alert.
> 
> Flightbags they are all the same ;D



at least i'll know who to blame  ;D


----------

